# I survived a huge fauz pas...



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

...not sure if that's how you spell it, but I did and said some really stupid things today--my SA was really kicking in--I said a huge "No" to the other bossy kindergarten teacher, but she was right--she ratted on me to the principal whom then came and told me "No" was not an option....she really wasn't mean about it; I argued a little bit, but then agreed to do it her way.

It turned out just fine--we were practicing our kindergarten graduation and there were lots of people watching (even just the practice)...it was embarrassing, but I did just fine.

I survived making a huge fool of myself and am a better person for having admitted my mistake and moving on.

I can be such a tird sometimes! 

Star


----------



## ACAC (Nov 11, 2003)

It's not always easy to admit mistakes. :nw


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

good for you for getting past it. 

(and, er, the spelling is "faux")


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

carambola said:


> good for you for getting past it.
> 
> (and, er, the spelling is "faux")


Say, thank you for the spelling correction. I can see that now--I knew it didn't look right! :b :thanks


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

ACAC said:


> It's not always easy to admit mistakes. :nw


Nope, it *"cointainly"* isn't! :b

I am such a_ Stooge!_ :lol

Star :b


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

the other teacher ratting on the principal should have been ashamed


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

It's good to know who's a rat, though. :yes That's how I'm looking at it. ar 

I would have been ashamed if I had ratted on someone. ops 

Star


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

I actually went up to her and told her thanks for ratting on me... :rofl 

She was somewhat taken aback--needless to say! :haha 

Star


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

You turd Star! lol

(raises hand) I could be a turd too. lol

Kindergarten graduations are not the easiest to organize. So I'm sure it's like a 3 stooges episode!


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

OMG...it certainly was! Geesh! :b 

Star :cig


----------



## Antigone (May 28, 2006)

Hey, good on you! It's when I know that I have erred, and can't even have that righteous anger on my side, that I really want to just go home, curl up in the fetal position and suck my thumb. 

What I preach to my kids (yup, do as I say, not as I do), is that people make mistakes every day of their lives. Sometimes little mistakes, sometimes big mistakes. It's not the mistakes, themselves, that determine the outcome, it's the way that we handle them. It sounds like you handled it very graciously and moved on. Perfect! 

My first post here, by the way, hope that I haven't made any grievous errors.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Dear Antigone,

Yours was a beautiful first post!

Thank you, and I really like the way you expressed this part:


> It's when I know that I have erred, and can't even have that righteous anger on my side, that I really want to just go home, curl up in the fetal position and suck my thumb.


Sooooooooooooooo true, my friend. :agree

Star :yes


----------

